# دورة متكاملة وشاملة عن هندسة اطفاء الحريق بالصور والجداول (fire fighting)



## eng abdoo (19 ديسمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

والصلاة والسلام على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد عليه وعلى اله افضل الصلاة واتم التسليم

اما بعد

لقد بحثت فى النت عن مواضيع عن هندسة اطفاء الحرائق 

ولكنى لم أجد مواضيع مكتملة عن هذا الموضوع الهام

فقمت بعمل بحث عن هذا الموضوع والذى أضعه بين ايديكم 

وهذا البحث يحتوى على المعلومات المطلوبة والصور والجداول التوضيحية

ويعتبر دورة متكاملة لتصميم أنظمة مكافحة الحريق بالمياه وايضا بالطفايات اليدوية


سائلا المولى سبحانه وتعالى ان ينفع به 

وان يتقبل منى هذا الجهد المتواضع


للتحميل على اكثر من سيرفر

http://www.multiupload.com/MOAP8NOK44

اسالكم الدعاء بظهر الغيب

دمتم فى حفظ الله​


----------



## محسن فضل (20 ديسمبر 2011)

ممتاز ياباشمهندس وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سعيد معمل (20 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وجارى التحميل


----------



## engineer sameer (22 ديسمبر 2011)

مجهود رائع منك أخونا الكريم، وبتستاهل عليه تحية


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل الخير ويسلم ايدك يا هندسة*


----------



## تامر النجار (25 ديسمبر 2011)

جزيت خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (25 ديسمبر 2011)

ملف اكثر من رائع


----------



## abdelrahim (26 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## abdelrahim (26 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## Badran Mohammed (26 ديسمبر 2011)

جاري التحميل
بورك فيك


----------



## Badran Mohammed (26 ديسمبر 2011)

جاري التحميل
بورك فيك


----------



## مهندس اسامه عبود (27 ديسمبر 2011)

ادعو الله ان يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خريف الحب (27 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## safa aldin (28 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (29 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## MachineDoctor (29 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم 

بصراحة أنا أفكر في تغيير مجالي من المعدات الثقيلة إلى إطفاء الحريق , 
لأني أحب التصميم , 

و ليكن أول ما أبدأ به هو الملف الذي وفرته لنا أخي الكريم 

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng abdoo (31 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم اخوانى الكرام

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## hany yassin (1 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## spyeng_85 (1 يناير 2012)

جاري التحميل والقراءة والرد بعد التفحص بس شكراً مقدماً


----------



## السيد زرد (1 يناير 2012)

ربنا يبارك فيك ويحفظك حاجة جميله جدا


----------



## نور الدين محمود ال (1 يناير 2012)

جعله الله في موازينك 
وجزيت خيرا


----------



## bond.king (1 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ... وجاري التحميل


----------



## fadi kabes (1 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا و جارِ التحميل


----------



## eng abdoo (3 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخوانى الكرام على ردودكم الجميلة والمشجعة

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## adil mohamad (4 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا , سجل الله جهدكم في دفتر الحسنات


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (7 يناير 2012)

سلمت الايادى يا هندسة .. ملف اكثر من رائع


----------



## محمد حماده نصر (10 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_ahmed 86 (10 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## علاء ابوزينة (10 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك
وغفر الله لك ولوالديك
ونفع الله بك الاسلام والمسلمين

جاري التحميل


----------



## مصطفىمحمود محمد (11 يناير 2012)

جزيت خيرا وياريت حضرتك تنزل ملف الاطفاء بالغاز زي وعدتنا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (11 يناير 2012)

ياريت تتكرم وتحمله على الفور شيرد 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng.bazuhair (11 يناير 2012)

الموضوع ممتاز جدا ويعطيك العافية


----------



## albar (11 يناير 2012)

شكرأ لك على هذا الجهد


----------



## eljafari (12 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## Batigoal (12 يناير 2012)

موضوع ممتاز 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## madaa_21 (13 يناير 2012)

قبل ما اقرء اي صفحة لازم اشكرك على هذا المجهود العظيم
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## eng abdoo (16 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخوانى الكرام على ردودكم الجميلة

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (16 يناير 2012)

تسلم ايدك مهندس عبده ،
و جاري الطلاع على هذا الفايل الممتاز بحق 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
و ننتظر المزيد من العطاء المتميز من عضو يحمل الخير بين طيات وجدانه


----------



## eng abdoo (19 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخوانى الكرام على ردودكم الجميلة

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (19 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله اخي على هذا المجهود
ونطمع منك ان تزودنا بمعلومات عن انظمة اطفاء الخزانات ذات السطح العائم والسطح المغلق


----------



## احمد حسين 2450 (20 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ياهندسة


----------



## eng abdoo (26 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخوانى الكرام على ردودكم الجميلة

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Alaa Nofal (27 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
يرجى التكرم بتعريفنا بكيفية فتح الملف 

ولكم كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## eng abdoo (1 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخوانى الكرام على ردودكم الجميلة

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## jilany (1 فبراير 2012)

ربنااااااااااااا يزيدك


----------



## eng abdoo (3 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخوانى الكرام على ردودكم الجميلة

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## السنوسى منسى (3 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك وفرج كربك وهمك وحزنك


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (3 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا ملف جميل جدا


----------



## eng abdoo (8 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخوانى الكرام على ردودكم الجميلة

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## بحر الحنااان (11 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم بس الربط لا يعمل


----------



## nosha_e (14 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك
و لكن مع الأسف الرابط لا يعمل معى ايضا رجاء رفعه مرة اخرى*


----------



## Methanex Engineer (14 فبراير 2012)

excellent


----------



## eng abdoo (14 فبراير 2012)

nosha_e قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك
> و لكن مع الأسف الرابط لا يعمل معى ايضا رجاء رفعه مرة اخرى*



الروابط تعمل اخى الكريم

وشكرا على ردك الكريم


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (1 يونيو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك
و لكن مع الأسف الرابط لا يعمل و رجاء رفعه مرة اخرى*

وشكرا على ردك الكريم


----------



## فافات (1 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## goor20 (2 يونيو 2012)

tnx


----------



## م احمد احمد (3 يونيو 2012)

:86:الرابط لا يعمل:86:​


----------



## mostafa_mobset (3 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود الكبير بس الصراحه الرابط لا يعمل ياريت حضرتك ترفعه على اى موقع تانى وشكر


----------



## mausa (4 يونيو 2012)

*جزاك الله خير على المجهود 
الرابط لا يعمل ياريت حضرتك ترفعه تانى وشكرا

*​


----------



## الحصنلوجي (5 يونيو 2012)

*لما أفتح الرابط بيحكيلي انتظر 30 ثانية وببدء العد العكسي و بس يكمل عد بيطلعلي العبارة هي :

**This file does not exist, the access to the following file is limited or it has been removed due to infringement of copyright.	*​*
*


----------



## د حاتم صادق (30 يونيو 2013)

سلسلة محاضرات ودورات فى هندسة أنظمة مكافحة

الحريق والإنذار الآلى مقسمة إلى 58 محاضرة

للأستاذ الدكتور / حاتم صادق

أستاذ مادة مكافحة الحريق بكلية الهندسة بالمطرية –

جامعة حلوان

ويمكن تحميل الفيديوهات من على الموقع الآتي :-

http://www.idealgroupcons.com/index.php/video-channel


----------



## جرجس صابر (30 يونيو 2013)

مشكور اخي الكريم مجهود رائع


----------



## engineer (2 يوليو 2013)

مغلق لتلف الرابط


----------

